# Crypt ID please



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I found this crypt at one of my local fish stores for 4.00 and fell in love with it. I know it's a crypt but just not what type of crypt. Any ideas??????





































So do you know what type of crypt it is???


----------



## havoc1995 (Jul 13, 2006)

C. retrospiralis


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi thanks for the replies. But I have another question.

Is this a sort of hard to find plant and if I started to grow and sell it what would be a good price?


----------



## havoc1995 (Jul 13, 2006)

it's rather common... they sell it for $3.50 at my lfs... it's one of my favorites.


----------

